# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Paver Thickness Advice

## pondering_pinky

Howdy All, 
I am looking at doing some paving in our backyard and putting in a bit of an outdoor entertainment area. I am trying to do it on a real tight budget (aren't we all) and I have found some pavers for about $10m2 that are only 30mm thick. Would these be suitable for use or would I just be stting myself up for hundreds of broken pavers in the near future? 
The area would only be getting foot traffic and on the entertaining area I would have an outdoor setting. There is no access for anything heavier to go through this area so the weight would purely be people and furniture. 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 
Cheers.

----------


## Bloss

For foot traffic they would be fine so long as you use a suitable sand or scrapings base and lay them carefully so they sit flat with no wobbles. 50mm is better, but I have seen 30mm that have been down for >20 years.

----------


## autogenous

Its going to depend entirely what they are made of and their load rating.  30mm pavers are designed for foot traffic only..  Anything heavier than a human is a risk..  That is a light paver unless its high strength concrete

----------


## Bloss

:What he said:  I note that 50mm pavers are around commonly for <$20m - worth the extra IMO and reduce the likelihood of breakages. Really critical that the base is right though - it is uneven forces on the pavers that will cause damage. So high loads beyond foot traffic (such as loaded wheelbarrow running across!) or point loads like a dropped brick or garden tool. The flatter and well compacted and even is the base the fewer problems - but given the same quality 50mm will be better than 30mm.

----------


## Planned LScape

What dimensions are they? 
You would get a longer lasting result laying them on mortar, especially with a concrete base underneath. It will cost more and take longer, but if you want it to last for a very long time, the top surface of paving is only as good as the base. 
At the least a 75mm layer of highly compacted crushed rock then lay with mortar on top of that, but the above will be more stronger.

----------


## achjimmy

30mm pavers are more common in QLD, they are also used in driveways as a feature. I have 30mm pavers in our exposed ag driveway. they like 30mm as it stays away from the reo.

----------

